# Wife Rocks. Cabinet Humi



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

5th year anniversary. This morning she was sticking around the house 'working from home' and a truck pulls up. Out of it comes a cabinet humi. 2000 capacity. I was not expecting this at all. Coolest present ever. I also have the green light to try to fill it up. 
Funny thing is she also got me my first humidor years ago when I took up cigars. 50ct that lives in my office now. Pics will come once I get it set up.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

That rocks.


I would have cried like a leetle schoolgurl.

And then ordered a bunch of smokes to fill it up.


congrats.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is just beyond awesome:tu :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Now that is a cool wifey !!

start showing her the cigars you like and maybe she will fill it up for you.

Pics, we need pics. That is one great gift !


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Great gal you have there!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

wife + humidor = great wife!!!


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics!:dr


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

That is awesome! Very nice gift

Now get to fillin


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice, can't wait to see the pictures! :ss


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh. My. God.
I am  :fu with envy, my friend.
We need pics.
Of the cabinet.
And your thoughtful cabinet giver.:tu


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I will get some pics on tonight. I don't know if I am more excited about the humi or the green light.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats man! That is a great wife you have there.:tu


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

That is an awesome wife you have there. I can't even get mine to agree on a small wine cooler for my smokes - <$100


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Awesome gift! Now it's your turn to try and match that present for your wife. We are demanding pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SWEET -- make sure you take good care of her... 

Happy 5th. :tu


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats! That is an awesome gift, very thoughtful. Have fun filling it up and remember to post up some pics!


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome man, Gongrats on the 5th


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Very cool. You best recipricate.  And get us some pics up.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

you suck funnymantrip, no shout out about the cigars i told her to get:ss . anywho i knew you would love the big humi, enjoy


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Does your wife have a sister by any chance? 

Great gift!!! :dr


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> I will get some pics on tonight. I don't know if I am more excited about the humi or the green light.


i would be very excited about the green light thats were the real enjoyment comes from :ss


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Getting the cabinet from her is an awesome gift, but also getting the green light to fill it up is even better. Don't let that one get away!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

great gift.. fill it with some tasty treats. ! don't forget to thank your wife.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

great gift, man. We should all be so lucky!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome gift there, hope ya got her something for the 5th?:r


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Obviously your wife truly LOVES you! That's an awesome present. The "green-light" is even "awesomer". Definitely post those pics when you get a chance. Congrats on your anniversary.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Let's trade...


...wives.
:r :tu


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

What a wonderful wife you have. Pics?  

LOL Pics of your humidor I meant. Enjoy filling your humidor. :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

kjd2121 said:


> That is an awesome wife you have there. I can't even get mine to agree on a small wine cooler for my smokes - <$100


It is much eaiser to ask for forgivness than permission my friend.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

That is an incredible woman you have. :tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep, I gotta say that really ups the ante for what you have to get her!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Dude, you have the most awesome wife.

I guess I have to demote mine to the 2nd best.

This is great. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Now you can tell all ur friends from 5 years ago that they were wrong and she was a keeper  J/k...congrats on a great humi...but most of all congrats on a wonderful wife!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

RJT said:


> It is much eaiser to ask for forgivness than permission my friend.


:tpd:

words to live by my friend....

oh and by the way


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

carni said:


> you suck funnymantrip, no shout out about the cigars i told her to get:ss . anywho i knew you would love the big humi, enjoy


Sorry Carni..... Yes let me take take the time to thank Carni. He suggested some cigars to go in my new humi. RJ Churchills. They look great in it.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Wife swap!!

Pics please.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

does she have a sister???  sweet anniversary gift though!


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

none of us have seen pics yet....could this be a farce? :ss 

No wife would really order their husband a Cabinet....


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

It is not a farce. I was unavoidably detained. Pics will be posted.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> It is not a farce. I was unavoidably detained. Pics will be posted.


Oh the suspense :dr


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Pics...... only could do the bottom 2 levels due to pic restrictions.... 






[/ATTACH]


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

she is hot!!!! the humi um ya the humi.... 

wifey is a looker too!! congards


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice!!
Good looking humi too. :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice humi, great selection you have started, too. You really need to get your wife something extra special now. :ss


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

And I thought I got the last good one 12 years ago . Keep your eyes peeled fellas , there is still some good women out there !


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Beautiful wife and humi!!! Some guys get all the spoils in life. 

Ok...so what's the secret to your success?????


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

She's a keeper.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

WOW- very nice on both counts.
Now go close the lid on the toilet and you're gold.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

I think our wives are in a "who is awesomer" battle. mine got the 50 party shorts, yours one ups her and gets the humi. I hope mine tries to go above and beyond, but it will be tough:ss


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I hope she does step it up carni, I can't wait to see that.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats on the Humi thats awesome. Great wife you have there...


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Beautiful wife and Humi! Congratulations on both.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

First of all, awesome, really nice lines. And the humidor is also pretty cool. One word of advice. Do not let all the pretty shelves make you bust out all your smokes so you can see em. Keep your Havana cigars boxed up with the lids shut. You'll be glad you did. They look just as cool in the box as they do splayed out there for all to see. Proper humidity is no guarantee that your cigars will stay fresh and tasty. OXYGEN, my friend, that's your enemy. And from what I can see, you got lotsa oxygen in there. Now, if you are impatient and want a box to quickly get smokable when they are at first a little stout, pull THOSE out of the box and display them in the open.
---edit---
oops, I forgot you know all this.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> First of all, awesome, really nice lines. And the humidor is also pretty cool. One word of advice. Do not let all the pretty shelves make you bust out all your smokes so you can see em. Keep your Havana cigars boxed up with the lids shut. You'll be glad you did. They look just as cool in the box as they do splayed out there for all to see. Proper humidity is no guarantee that your cigars will stay fresh and tasty. OXYGEN, my friend, that's your enemy. And from what I can see, you got lotsa oxygen in there. Now, if you are impatient and want a box to quickly get smokable when they are at first a little stout, pull THOSE out of the box and display them in the open.
> ---edit---
> oops, I forgot you know all this.


Thanks for that advice. Much easier on the wallet than plan b, go on a buying spree.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Funnymantrip said:


> I hope she does step it up carni, I can't wait to see that.


[\Ralph wigma on] That's umpossible! [\Ralph Wigam off]


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice pair you got there :tu :ss


----------

